# Mathews-Woodhouse RBR (Olympia Show Only) Thread!



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

Please stick to the Olympia show only.

Please put any discussion of fights from earlier that will likely be repeated (i.e. Smith-Mendy) in


Spoiler



tags please.

:good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:haye


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone else think Woodhouse/Matthews might be a bit of a mismatch (in Derry's favour)?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Haye copping pleas.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Fury pissed off!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Anyone else think Woodhouse/Matthews might be a bit of a mismatch (in Derry's favour)?


Before Coyle yes but i think Curtis body punching could take a major effect on Derry. Derry's had two years of hard, HARD! fights and at some point it's going to creep up on him and it was only over two months ago he got outboxed easily by Coyle. This is a different type of fight but i fancy Curtis to really trouble him and Curtis has mixed in good to decent company i don't see him being outmatched tonight.

I hope Curtis does it :happy.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Anyone else think Woodhouse/Matthews might be a bit of a mismatch (in Derry's favour)?


Could be but I liked how Woodhouse looked last time out.I think it will be a fun fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Anyone else think Woodhouse/Matthews might be a bit of a mismatch (in Derry's favour)?


ofcourse

woodhouse is barely above journeyman level

only hyped because he was a footballer


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to 02. Straight!.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Before Coyle yes but i think Curtis body punching could take a major effect on Derry. Derry's had two years of hard, HARD! fights and at some point it's going to creep up on him and it was only over two months ago he got outboxed easily by Coyle. This is a different type of fight but i fancy Curtis to really trouble him and Curtis has mixed in good to decent company i don't see him being outmatched tonight.
> 
> I hope Curtis does it :happy.


That's how I see it mate. Think Derry stops him after a war.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Kenny Norton and Dean Powell tribute :happy


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

RIP dean and Kenny.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> ofcourse
> 
> woodhouse is barely above journeyman level
> 
> only hyped because he was a footballer


He's a former English champion and gave Frankie Gavin a good fight. He's fairly decent.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

John McDonald is an absolute tit.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Sky cameraman thought the trainer was the fighter :rofl


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Cameraman didn't realise who the TTG was, as he followed his trainer in to the ring.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what's the tune playing?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> John McDonald is an absolute tit.


This, Halling is commentating as well :-(

Don't think I can stomach this, flicking back over to BN as soon as Gavin is on.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr A said:


> Cameraman didn't realise who the TTG was, as he followed his trainer in to the ring.


:rofl


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"The legendary Prizefighter series"


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

legendary prizefighter series ......


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Got my tickets for October 5th. Cracking card now..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

And down goes Akrong.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

King Horse said:


> He's a former English champion and gave Frankie Gavin a good fight. He's fairly decent.


And was robbed in the Singleton fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl TTG my arse. This guy is awful.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

For fucks sake


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

What's the fucking point of that. And now we have to listen to Halling going overboard and being completely wrong about everything.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

That was quick. That fella was blatantly a toilet cleaner though.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Not good enough. Shite opponent .


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

The least TTG since Samuel Kedebe


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

How was this above Smith-Mendy?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

pathetic


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Well Ishy was right about this bloke being no TTG


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How did it take Rubio 5 rounds to get rid of that?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ghanaian my arse..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

He's not even a SMW, been at 160 all his career if you look at boxrec.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Watt: "Bang on the TIP of the chin". Jim styling out the catchphrases tonight, you have got to applaud the effort.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Togolese fucker.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Akrong definitely hasn't fought in no prison canteens..


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

That was a fabulous win for Rocky.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Not impressed with this as a Sky card. No way is the main event good enough. Decent support but poor for a headliner. Very poor.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hoshi said:


> Not impressed with this as a Sky card. No way is the main event good enough. Decent support but poor for a headliner. Very poor.


Apart from Smith/Ocheing it's a crap card.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

They think he's ready for the British title... just not the British champion. :lol:


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I like Oliver Harrison but he's way off base with Paul Smith. If Rocky really has ambition in this sport, he should be looking at Smith. Dodson is not a bad in between fight though


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

He's an interesting, enthusiastic guy is Rocky.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> I like Oliver Harrison but he's way off base with Paul Smith. If Rocky really has ambition in this sport, he should be looking at Smith. Dodson is not a bad in between fight though


What'd he say?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Paul Smith talking about world titles. HAH!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

A world class Paul Smith. Pig's flying outside window lads..


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Are the main events going to clash tonight?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew loves the sound of his own voice.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

this conversation on sky is so forced...


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

I like Paul Smith but how the hell is he going to get to a world title? He's lost to groves and de gale and is nowhere near world level. Ward v Smith in Oakland haha. No doubt he'll try and get a fight with steiglitz.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> What'd he say?


That Smith is European/World level so basically they should be avoiding him. I'm not a Smith hater like some are but I'm a realist & Smith is not at that level. I think Fielding/Smith is 50/50 at this moment so I don't know why he's so reluctant to face him


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What a crap card this is. And Bellew as main pundit , my word what a terrible day for boxing. 

Sky boxing RIP


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

love you british stoppage..lol


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The size difference is crazy. Smith is impressive but he's too eager for the KO, like someone said in the other thread you don't want to do a David Price - knock over guys too early and then struggle when you eventually step up.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

mendy was getting that work to be fair.

Shit card.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith is an impressive talent.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hoshi said:


> Are the main events going to clash tonight?


Don`t think so,Ryder-Saunders is going to be very late at this rate


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Doesn't waste a shot? Nah was forcing it too much at times there.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ochieng-Smith up next, looking forward to this!

War Eagle!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson Cloud being shown anyway, to be honest I wont be staying up for that but may watch the repeat the following morning.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this now. Smith is a very solid domestic fighter IMO & I think he'll have too much for Ochieng. The Eagle is all styke and no substance for me from what I've seen


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

has boxnation picked up the jnr v vera card?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I would be a little bit annoyed if I was Ochiang,Smith is getting the big build up and the fight in his home town.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

C'mon the Eagle, great character, still have my doubts though


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Clashing with Gavin/Barnes will stick with this as it'll probably be the more competitive fight.


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Stevenson Cloud being shown anyway, to be honest I wont be staying up for that but may watch the repeat the following morning.


What channel and time is it being shown on?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Eagle has landed! :happy


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Who's Eric O'Chang?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Flavour Flav's lost twin.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Flavour Flav's lost twin.


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Love Erick he's a real gent!. His mum is loud man she's like a Kenyan Rachael Cordingley but not as gorgeous :lol:. She just screams. Eagle!!! then spaz's out shouting in some next language..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Who's Eric O'Chang?


:lol:

#TeamOchieng


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> I would be a little bit annoyed if I was Ochiang,Smith is getting the big build up and the fight in his home town.


That's what happens when you can't sell a ticket.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> That's what happens when you can't sell a ticket.


True


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Martin Murray in the second row?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ochieng should be looking to make Smith close the gap.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Love Erick he's a real gent!. His mum is loud man she's like a Kenyan Rachael Cordingley but not as gorgeous :lol:. She just screams. Eagle!!! then spaz's out shouting in some next language..


:lol: The drumming his fans/family do stamping their feet the ENTIRE fight is the worst


----------



## Smudger (Jun 3, 2013)

Has Ochieng got 14oz gloves on??? Look massive.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Ochieng. Couple of quality uppercuts.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

#SlickandKenyan


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

10-9 Smith


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Post Box said:


> :lol: The drumming his fans/family do stamping their feet the ENTIRE fight is the worst


:lol: Yeah they did that during his fight with Maxwell it made the fight even worse. I thought it was a stampede..


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

He may be a decent counterpuncher but Ochieng is anything but slick


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Very close second round. Felt Ochieng edged it 20-18.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

20-18 Smith


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ochieng is looking good in the pocket i'd like to see him stick inside at times and then slide back out. Uppercut is working and hurting Smith IMO. Good fight..


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

2-0 Eagle, Easy Work


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith round 29-28 Ochieng.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

2:1 for Smith.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

2-1 Ochieng

Think this might boil down to who's got the better engine.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

30-27 Smith


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Clearly Smith's round in the third


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

2-1 Eagle, Halling and Watt are becoming seriously unbearable


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

So Richie Davies hasn't heard of ducking. My word that man is a idiot..

Ochieng looking good.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

39-37 Ochieng, brilliant work there.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

3-1 Eagle, doing well so far, can't miss with the hooks to the body


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

39-37 Smith


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ochieng is doing very well on the inside. Can definitely see the cards being bias though.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

3-2 Smith


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

3-2 Ochieng. 

Gonna get dodgy cards here.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

49-47 Smith


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Ochieng boxing much better than I expected


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Concentrate on punches landed you pratts! (Hailing and Watt).


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

58-57 Smith


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Commentators missing a lot of the Eagle's work.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

48-46 Ochieng.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

4:2 for Smith (but some very Close rounds).


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

theres a difference between being forced onto the ropes and going on the ropes cos u wanna be there, wish someone would tell commentators that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Halling is beyond bias towards smith.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

halling is biased towards north west fighters.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

68-65 Ochieng, digging in.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

4:3 for Smith. Gave this round for Ochieng. Just landed more shots.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

67-67 Even

Smith's being rubbish now.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Watt was right to say that Smith's pressure will catch the judges eyes. The work is good from both men but Ochieng sitting on the ropes will cost him these close rounds, I think.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith so basic when Ochieng goes to the ropes, needs more variety to his work. 

4-3 Ochieng


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-3 Smith but I might need to mute my tv soon


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Halling you tosser just shut it.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sky commentators are beyond terrible. Smith isn't forcing him back to the ropes at all. Erick sits on the ropes because that's his tyle. He's landing some good uppercuts.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Halling LOVES the Smith brothers. Twat.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

77-76 ochieng.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

5:3 for Smith. this round was pretty clear in my opinion.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

77-76 Smith


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

86-86.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

6:3 for Smith. He is always finishing strong. Ochieng Looks a bit tired at the end of These rounds.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

87-85 Smith


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Round 11 and 12 are championship rounds, not 10 Joe.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ochieng landing his fair share on the counter and Halling is sucking Smith's dick :huh


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

96-95 Smith


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

so much bias talk for smith


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

5-5


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

7:3. Ochieng Looks a Little bit tired.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hailing ''gobble gobble. Gobble gobble gobble.'' Sickening..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Smith has taken over now. He knows it and Ochieng does too.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sky are just terrible.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

106-104 smith


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hailing may as well do it himself because he just talks over Watt and states his views.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

107-103 Smith


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ochieng looked hurt there.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Good decision to watch this over the Copperbox show. Gavin is boring as hell.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

6-5 Smith


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This has been a really good fight. Credit to both them. I think Ochieng will lose but he should be proud of his performance tongiht and hopefully he learns from his mistakes and becomes a better fighter in the future. Excellent bout.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Smith should have this.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Very good fight, thought it would be a stinker! 116-113 smith


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

117-113 Smith


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight,Smith looks good at this level


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jamie Moore's card is a shocker.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

117-112x2
116-113

Smith


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Eddie seems happy smith won


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie wanted Smith to win i have no doubts in that. Erick sadly let that fight go because of instance on laying on ropes. Smith conditioned better for the 12 rounds and consistent enough to get home to title..


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Liam Smith is like the Paul Scholes of football, apparently.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Liam Smith is like the Paul Scholes of football, apparently.


:rofl


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought ochieng did better than the commentators gave him credit for, but Smith took it. Halling was getting well overexcited for shots which weren't landing cleanly.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hailing P45 Petition lads?. I think it's a must..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't mind listening to Halling but his cards are well off at times. He seems to do the typical Sky thing of picking a fighter before the bout, only mentioning their positives and ignoring whatever the other guy does. He's got a good voice for commentary and I like his enthusiasm but he just annoys me.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

That was a very good fight & went pretty much how I expected it to. Smith has done very well for himself to reach this level after that early draw and I'm really pleased because he's clearly put in a lot of work to make such an improvement


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> That was a very good fight & went pretty much how I expected it to. Smith has done very well for himself to reach this level after that early draw and I'm really pleased because he's clearly put in a lot of work to make such an improvement


I remember watching that fight that he got a draw, thought he was absolute shite. Most improved boxer at domestic level for me.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Paul smith kent with his swift change of clothes.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ring girls at Liverpool, them tits are fucking massive. :eddie


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> I thought ochieng did better than the commentators gave him credit for, but Smith took it. Halling was getting well overexcited for shots which weren't landing cleanly.


Yep, 7-5 sort of fight. Halling was focussing solely on what Smith was doing.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Why's this tit spoiling football results?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Derry, dominant.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Derry looks huge


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Curtis doing ok. Not in any trouble and landing. Not a awful start at all..


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Why's this tit spoiling football results?


:lol:

I'm just sad he brought it up again


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

20-18 Mathews


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Agree completely on Halling

this is how he sees most fights


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28 derry. Curtis round though for me, warming to the task.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm impressed with Curtis. Very good pressure fighting..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This has been a good third round from Woodhouse. I'd be surprised if Mathews was taking a round off so early in the fight, so it's a promising sign for Woodhouse.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

30-27 Mathews


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How many times has halling said 'Curtis matthews' :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BOOOOOOOM


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lovely shot!


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Fuck sake


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

#Levels


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cracked and knock out.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Curtis got reckless, he was doing ok but got frustrated.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fucking beauty from Derry.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Cracking shot but I feel for Woodhouse. He seems like a great guy and he has a lot of heart. That was warming up to be a very good fight too, though full credit to Mathews for that punch.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Woodhouse is a really nice guy but Derry is a top domestic level lightweight. Curtis just isn't on that level.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Derry/Crolla III on the Groves card? :hey


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I was going to post about 30 seconds ago that Curtis would get stopped but I was a bit worried he'd chap my door if I was wrong.

Still like Curtis but he looked so small and wasn't hurting Derry.Nice to see Derry have an Indian Summer


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

did you see david coldwell celebrate? i thought he promoted both lol?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Curtis should of stayed down for a few more seconds. He did himself proud wasn't outclassed just outgunned.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

How much money will a fighter like Woodhouse get for a fight like that if he was like a million pound football player surely not a lot for a commonwealth belt??


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Derry must have had the most ups and downs and interesting careers at domestic level that I can think off over the last 10 years imo


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Curtis should of stayed down for a few more seconds. He did himself proud wasn't outclassed just outgunned.


I was thinking that if he took a couple more seconds a few breaths he would have been fine.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Derry must have had the most ups and downs and interesting careers at domestic level that I can think off over the last 10 years imo


Yeah, great champion. The heart and dedication of the man is unbelievable.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jules said:


> I was thinking that if he took a couple more seconds a few breaths he would have been fine.


:good.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Jules said:


> How much money will a fighter like Woodhouse get for a fight like that if he was like a million pound football player surely not a lot for a commonwealth belt??


He genuinely isnt in it for the money


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

icemax said:


> He genuinely isnt in it for the money


You aint getting your head punched in for F all icemax if you were you'd be out in town at the weekend doing it for free.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Derry is an annoying shit. Still pissed about that Coyle KO. :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yeah, great champion. The heart and dedication of the man is unbelievable.


yep,I can enjoy and follow a domestic level fighter just as much as someone at world level and Derry is a great domestic level fighter imo


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Feel for Woodhouse. He seems like a great guy, look how far he's come though after losing to fringe journeymen on small hall shows to headlining a Sky show, he came up short but he can come again.

Well done Curtis.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Great thing about Derry is he just keeps coming back, been written off so many times.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope he comes again, looked like he was warming to the task there, just Derry is a big step up. He's on here isn't he? as @trollhunter or am i mistaken?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

If smith mentions "kids" again ill phone the police


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> If smith mentions "kids" again ill phone the police


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I hope he comes again, looked like he was warming to the task there, just Derry is a big step up. He's on here isn't he? as @trollhunter or am i mistaken?


Yes mate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> If smith mentions "kids" again ill phone the police


:rofl


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Derry is a great ambassador for British boxing. Mitchell would be a nice fight next up


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> If smith mentions "kids" again ill phone the police


:rofl


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> If smith mentions "kids" again ill phone the police


:lol:


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

i think Derry deserves a run towards a world title they dont seem to be moving him on( maybe he knows he found his level) but with power he would always have chance, Hearn seems to me mounting up challenges for Crolla and Mathews both a fighting for inter titles to achieve rankings i believe


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jules said:


> You aint getting your head punched in for F all icemax if you were you'd be out in town at the weekend doing it for free.


Curtis gave up a contract which earned him a good few grand a week at Grimsby to become a pro and go down to non league level to do it. I don't see him being in for money like others he be happy to get paid for it obviously but he wanted to become a champion.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Matthews Mitchell isn'ta bad shout for a fight


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Curtis gave up a contract which earned him a good few grand a week at Grimsby to become a pro and go down to non league level to do it. I don't see him being in for money like others he be happy to get paid for it obviously but he wanted to become a champion.


I can see why sports men go to others sports when the one they trained for bores then or injured ect a lot go in for golf championships just seems boxing is a dangerous sport that don't pay much at lower levels and depending on your sponsors you don't get a lot of money from them either.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 27, 2013)

Jules said:


> I can see why sports men go to others sports when the one they trained for bores then or injured ect a lot go in for golf championships just seems boxing is a dangerous sport that don't pay much at lower levels and depending on your sponsors you don't get a lot of money from them either.


Yeah but what woodhouse did doesn't make financial sense

The guy wanted to fight and he wanted the glory, hats off to him

Dont try to see the logic in it because there isn't any from a 'normal' point of view

Fair play to him. You could see who the experienced pro was though.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Jules said:


> Matthews Mitchell isn'ta bad shout for a fight


id watch that


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Trotter said:


> Yeah but what woodhouse did doesn't make financial sense
> 
> The guy wanted to fight and he wanted the glory, hats off to him
> 
> ...


Very true mate he must have a good savings account and a very understanding wife! As changing careers doesn't always pay off and especially in the world of boxing as its so unpredictable.

Yeah hate to say it but Derry schooled him big time.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Since when has Derry Matthews been a world title challenger.

I'm sure John mc said that in his intro.

Is he talking IBO from the marsilli fight because if he is that's lame.i don't mind the IBO or marsilli but come on this is bullshit.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh shit they meant the WBU didn't they.

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Since when has Derry Matthews been a world title challenger.
> 
> I'm sure John mc said that in his intro.
> 
> Is he talking IBO from the marsilli fight because if he is that's lame.i don't mind the IBO or marsilli but come on this is bullshit.


WBU..John Mc is shit!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I have all the respect in the world for Curtis. Considering his background and getting into the sport so late, what he has done so far has been fantastic. English champion, Commonwealth title challenger topping a Sky bill, and a great ambassador for boxing. 

And considering Derry retired after the first Lawton fight, he has done incredibly well since then!


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just seen Rockys fight, god that Akrong was bad


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

joegrundy said:


> Just seen Rockys fight, god that Akrong was bad


He threw some combos to camera during the intros and I feared the worst.

Technique was hideous,all fielding had to do was throw his shots correctly and bingo.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> WBU..John Mc is shit!


WBU is great. Almost as good as WBF and IBO!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone got a link to a vid of the Woodhouse-Mathews fight?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Anyone got a link to a vid of the Woodhouse-Mathews fight?


[video=dailymotion;x14ztq5]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x14ztq5_2013-09-21-derry-mathews-vs-curtis-woodhouse_sport[/video]

:good


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ouch is all I can say. Mathews really is a nightmare at domestic level, isn't he?


----------

